# Dental problem



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We're trying out rehoming a second chihuahua. Her name is Ocean, she's 5 years old, and weighs about 5 pounds. The lady we got her from mentioned she would be needing dental work done, but didn't make a deal of it, so I assumed they just needed to be cleaned. I got her home and once she settled in I just thought I'd look and see how bad they needed a cleaning. yeah... I'm totally kicking myself for not looking before we left for home.

So far I've counted 11 loose teeth. 2 are just hanging onto her gums. All her front teeth are loose, as well as most of the teeth behind her canines. All her teeth are brown. Her gums are red and look very irritated. I feel so bad for this dog! But I can't afford what I have a feeling this extensive amount of work will cost. I feel like crying, I don't know what to do. I told the lady I would text her tomorrow and let her know how the first night goes, but I can't help but want to bring this up. I just don't know how. I don't want to offend her or upset her, but I am seriously worried about this dog now, and she has 6 more adults plus 2 puppies are her home! 

Has anyone else had such extensive work done? Can a dog adapt to having most of their teeth pulled?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So sad.  I can see your concern and not being sure how to approach the subject. Most likely they'll do a cleaning and remove the teeth that aren't savable. The pup can do just fine without the teeth. You'll just have to feed wet food. Best wishes to you and the pup. xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would start by getting a check up at the vet and they'll be able to give you an idea of how much the work will cost and if all the loose teeth do need to come out, etc. Maybe it would be best to talk to the previous owner after you visit the vet? Do you think that she would help to offset the costs? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I would start by getting a check up at the vet and they'll be able to give you an idea of how much the work will cost and if all the loose teeth do need to come out, etc. Maybe it would be best to talk to the previous owner after you visit the vet? Do you think that she would help to offset the costs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I could do that. I'm not sure if she would help me or not though. She seems nice, but also made it clear that she was rehoming some of her dogs because the cost was too much.to.properly care for them all.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> So sad.  I can see your concern and not being sure how to approach the subject. Most likely they'll do a cleaning and remove the teeth that aren't savable. The pup can do just fine without the teeth. You'll just have to feed wet food. Best wishes to you and the pup. xxx


Thank you T. She had told me that she gave 3 of the dogs to someone else, who decided after a few months that she couldn't handle three, and gave two of them back. I looked at the two she gave back to this gal. There is Ocean, who I brought home, and there was Diamond, who just had puppies so she couldn't be rehomed at this time anyway. Diamond was just in for dental work, and her teeth looked nice, but you could see in front that a number of teeth were removed. She made it sound to me like she just hadn't gotten a chance to take Ocean in yet, and like she just needed her teeth cleaned. She claimed that the dogs had perfect teeth until she gave them away and they came back to her with horrible teeth. But I kinda have a hard time believing that their teeth can go rotten so quickly....
Anyway, it's becoming a bit more obvious to me that she probably didn't bring Ocean in because her teeth were so much worse and the cost was too much since she has so many chihuahua's already. I'm just a mess about it. I hardly slept last night.


----------

